# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Quel livre choisir pour apprendre  programmer en C ?

## Math3mat1x

Bonjour tout le monde,
Jaimerais apprendre  programmer en C et jai fait une slection de deux livres qui me paraissent bien pour apprendre : le lgendaire *The C Programming Language* vs *Effective C* de Robert C. Seacord.
Je nai entendu que du bien du premier, mais celui-ci date de 1998, cela pose til un problme ?
Lequel me recommanderiez vous ?
Merci par avance !

----------

